# Hello everyone!



## BradB (Jul 25, 2003)

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I've been in the bodybuilding/powerlifting game for over 9 years and have sincerely enjoyed every minute of it!  My stats right now are 5'6 200lbs with 8%BF.  I've been as high as 235lbs a couple of years ago but decided I was not feeling particularly good at that weight so I've dropped down some and although I've lost some size, I'm still glad that I did.  

I'm an honest and upfront guy.  I will say that half my training life incorporated drugs, but only the first half.  I've been clean now for over 4 years.  It took time, but I managed to get ALL my strength back.   

I love riding my 12speed road bike!  It's like an obsession!  I try and get in 45 minutes every morning before work if I can.  I have to be to work at 630am so I usually get up at 5am and hit the road.  

Anyway, I've posted a pic so you all will know what I look like when I reply to a post!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2003)

BradB welcome to IM! 

nice arms! measurement? 18"?


----------



## BradB (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, they're right around 18.5" cold.   They were over 20" when I was 235lbs but I was holding a LOT of water!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi Brad! Nice pipes.


----------

